# Toddlers Teeth - Stains That Won't Come Off - Dentists Said Its Fine??



## xxEMZxx

Need a bit of advice really.

My son is 2 and for nearly a year he has had 2 yellow stains on both his front teeth. They are pretty noticeable and also at the bottom of his teeth they look a bit weak, not sure how to describe it really but they don't look right to me.

Anyways, I have always brushed his teeth morning and night well, at first the stains would dissapear after a really thorough brush but would always come back. I've tried a bit of adult toothpaste which also helped at first but now they will not go away. 

I mentioned it to the dentist yesterday as it was his first ever appointment and the dentist just said its normal and there was nothing I could do about it until his new teeth come through in a few years. But I'm sure when I read about it before I read that dentists can easily remove the stains. I got the impression he just wanted us out of there and was making excuses everytime I asked him. 

I feel so bad as the stains are obvious and it must look like I don't brush his teeth when I do?!? I've no idea what has caused the stains as its just the front two teeth, all his others are perfect! 

Also, not sure if this is related but I'm sure I read that it can be due to vitamin deficiency? My son has always been an awful eater but is on vitamin drops now but wasn't when these stains first started to appear. 

Any advice would be appreciated! Thanks. :thumbup:xx


----------



## lozzy21

He might be able to take them off but it might be upsetting for LO for him to do it so he might not think its worth it for something cosmetic.


----------



## 2wantedpls

My lil man has a stain or dark chip on one of his front teeth. Dentist wasn't too concerned either. Said some babies teeth come thru with imperfections. And as its baby teeth its fine.

Agree looks like we don't clean his teeth!!


----------



## xxEMZxx

Thing is, they didn't come through like that, just started after about 4 months of him having them? x


----------



## tommyg

I can only imagine that that chemicals used to remove stains on teeth aren't the nicest. I would guess if that is the case the dentist would be reluctant to use them on a young child who might swallow much more of it in the process than an adult would, ie an adult spit it out but a child might swallow instead of spit.


----------



## JASMAK

https://www.livestrong.com/article/132960-discolored-baby-teeth/


----------



## holidaysan

My LO had the same. It would come off with a good brush and adult toothpaste but really what child would want you scrubbing their teeth for ages.

We were told to just use adult toothpaste anyway. Problem was solved when i bought him an electric toothbrush. It does say 3 years+ buts the head is so tiny. After using it for the first time the stains were gone and his teeth are sparkling white.

Heres the one we have :
https://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/4436065.htm
It was in Tesco and Superdrug on offer for £15 when i bought it so if your interested in trying it out look there first :)


----------



## TySonNMe

My son has a chip on his front tooth that he's had from very shortly after them cutting through around a year old. Our dentist told us that it's purely superficial and doesn't affect his eating at all. To fix it, they would have to anesthetize him and that would likely be more traumatic for him (and probably much more so for me!!) then to fix it for him to have a perfect smile. It's not really worth it really. In your situation, I would try the electric toothbrush as suggested. Rather than adult toothpaste, maybe try a little baking soda?


----------



## lucy_lu10

My toddler had stains on 3 of his 4 front teeth but they came up like that. It was due to the enamel not forming properly and that causes a yellowisg/greyish stain. In my son's case they were bad enough that they were slightly indented too. We had to have them capped because if they continued to erode, it could have caused an infection in his gums. Sounds like your son's teeth aren't nearly that bad so I would just keep an eye on them. If the stains grow then I would take him in to the dentist again and discuss it but if they don't then it just sounds like one of those little imperfections that we're born with! :flower: Baby teeth are independent from adult teeth so that's always a good thing for the future! :)


----------

